# Erase everything on your ipod i restore it to system settings



## wsj323 (Dec 28, 2005)

My ipod has a bunch of songs on it that i dont need. And my comp has all the songs that I want on my ipod. So i was wondering if there is a way to erase all the songs on my ipod so then i could load all the songs that i want on there from my comp.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 28, 2005)

Try this:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60940


----------



## wsj323 (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks i got it to work


----------

